# Metal Briefcase Icon!



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Here it is! I finally found the registry twek to change that "leather bag" Briefcase icon to a cool metal flight type case!

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}\DefaultIcon

Double-click on the right hand pane "Default" value -> it should show "syncui.dll,0" -> change it to "syncui.dll,1" (don't type the quotes).
Syncui.dll (located in C:\Windows\System) stores several icons but only 2 of them are briefcases: icon 0 represents the brown briefcase (default) and
icon 1 represents the metal (aluminum) briefcase.
Close Regedit and press F5 on the Desktop to refresh when done."


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Is that for a specific version of windows? I have win ME and I don't have that key in my registry.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Dunno...I know it works for 95/95B/98/98SE....


----------

